# Chicken  jokes



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

Where do you get chicken jokes from?

From the comedic hen


----------



## Einstein (Nov 23, 2009)

You should be banned for making 'jokes' like that!


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 23, 2009)

This one's funnier!

What did the baby chick say when he saw his mother sitting on an orange? Dad, dad, look what marma-laid!


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2009)

pmsllll lollol


----------



## Caroline (Nov 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> You should be banned for making 'jokes' like that!



I'll send you the husband, he's the only bloke I know that can tell chicken jokes when everyone else feels like....


----------

